# Good Golf Movies?



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

How many movies can we think of with golf as a central theme? I want to check ebay for a few or try to build a small collection via the sale racks at local Blockbuster Videos.

I have Bagger Vance and Caddyshack 1. I wouldn't care to own Caddyshack 2. I also just snagged Tin Cup and Happy Gilmore on ebay.

I saw The Greatest Game Ever Played on pay preview and I'll look for that one, but I think there are some old movies too. Does anyone know what else to suggest?

Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Dennis

Cant think of any more right now - out of the ones mentioned the one that makes me smile is Happy Gilmore, very funny film.

I tend to find most sports films have an element of cheeseyness about them and try to avoid this type of film. Having said that I have seen Bagger Vance and Tin Cup, out of the two - I would watch Bagger Vance again.

Best of luck in your hunt


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I am trying to find some old film about Ben Hogan. I think I read somewhere that it's called Follow The Sun, but I'm not sure. Also, it could simply be too old and obscure to have ever been put on video.

I agree about most sports films being cheesy, but sometimes you just want mindless entertainment instead of having to think too much.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

You may have some luck searching on www.amazon.com to see what they have listed. Some of the more obscure films may never have been converted from VHS to DVD.


----------

